# Rare Ariel bicycle



## rideahiggins (Jan 18, 2012)

Picked this up today. It's an Ariel bicycle made in Goshen Indiana between 1893 and 1898 according to the Wheelmen site. It has some very unique features such as the chain and fork.

















check out the link
http://www.mortij.demon.co.uk/ariel/goshen/goshen.htm


----------



## oldspoke (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice machine !  I love the fork crown. 1894 ?  
G


----------



## pnfkwfl (Jan 18, 2012)

rideahiggins said:


> Picked this up today.




I am interested in the seat if you part it out.

Later,

KW Scott


----------



## bricycle (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice score!!!! Welcome to the really old bike group!


----------



## Iverider (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't think you're legally allowed to part that one out. Very cool! I love the "dainty" details of early bicycles vs. the clunky sheet metal clad behemoths bred in the late 30s (not that those are bad 

Keepin' it?


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Beautiful machine!*

Beautiful machine! 
I do love the early ones and it appears to date from around 1894 or 95.
I would leave it completely intact and original with just a little cleaning up.


----------



## pelletman (Jan 15, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Nice score!!!! Welcome to the really old bike group!




What?!  This is a new bike...


----------

